# My guy at it again...



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Rolling through the woods, got woods chips lodged in between his fingers and inserted in his paw... 

Just picked him up from vet. 

Poor guy ;(

Happy he's back home.. Rest for the next 10 days.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh No... not again!
Poor Whistler, just having a little fun... I love the bandage, Hate the cone!!
Hope he heals really fast and is back in the chips, really soon.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Poor guy! When I first saw the picture I thought his leg was in a cast, so it's good to hear that he'll be back to running around in 10 days - good luck to you keeping him calm. . I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Poor Whistler.
I bet they think Rest is one of the worst things a vet can say.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I should ask the vet for one of those punch cards you get at the ice cream store: buy 10 and get one free! Well, we'd be almost there with getting Whistler a free visit at the vet!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Get well soon, Whistler!!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Poor guy! Our first red lab is like that - it's always something. She climbed our garden fence and sliced the pad off of her front foot. 200 stitches later she came home with a cone and a cast. She found a way to eat not one, but two casts. 

If you have trouble keeping the bandage on, put a sock over it and secure it with duct tape around the sock. 

I hope he heals quickly!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

MM3 - in our house we call it DUCK tape - & you can get it in CAMO - LOL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

In my house, we have it in chocolate brown to match our leather chair that Bristol has taken a bite or two out of. Ha!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Poor guy! Hope the 10 days go by quickly and smoothly.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

AcT - the cone of shame - a donut around his neck - designer cast !!!!!!!! - next time the wife buys some new shoes !!!!!!!! let it PASS !!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I very much sympathise! Poor Whistler - here's to a speedy recovery so he is bounding back through the woods in no time. 

If your vet starts implementing punch cards I'm switching  We just got back from a 2 week canoe trip/camping trip and Aspen managed to break his lower canine down to the root on the 2nd last day of the trip. He is now scheduled for an emergency root canal tomorrow morning. 

These dogs are full throttle all the time - this is what we love about them. Unfortunately, it isn't always easy on the wallet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> If your vet starts implementing punch cards I'm switching  We just got back from a 2 week canoe trip/camping trip and Aspen managed to break his lower canine down to the root on the 2nd last day of the trip. He is now scheduled for an emergency root canal tomorrow morning.


You might look into a titanium crown for him.
They hold up really well, and he would have bling in his smile. A good many of the K9 have them that work for the police department. It helps them keep taking a bite out of crime, if they break a tooth.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Fortunately the vet was able to save the tooth since it had only been a couple days since the incident occurred. There are minor fractures but she thinks they are only surficial. The tooth will be re-examined in 6 months. If a root canal ends up being required I am certainly inquiring about the titanium cap. This vet treats the police dogs so I'm sure she will be familiar with it. Fingers crossed we don't need to go down that road. Right now we have a very groggy puppy - apparently he is a "cheap drunk" according to the vet


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Save all teeth, thats my philosophy!

Has anyone seen this:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UowkIRSDHfs

It's amazing... I think a vizsla filming with a camera like this would be dizzying to watch...   ;D


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Be sure to put it on 720hd when you watch it...


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow that pup is flying!! The best part is when he runs through the folks on the beach without hesitation - too funny!

I would love to see a camera attached to a V, though I'm sure the world would pass by in a bouncing blur.


----------

